# FireTV List For New Episodes/Seasons from your Watchlist?



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there any way to view what programs from your Watchlist have new content available on the FireTV? Like a "Recently Added" list for your Watchlist items? I know if you purchase a Season Pass, new episodes will show up in your library, but if you are buying on a per episode basis or if you are waiting for new seasons to be available, is there any way to be notified of that? Otherwise, I think I am going to miss a lot of shows, simply because I no longer know they are airing. My DVR used to just pick up new episodes when they aired, so I never needed to be aware of what was coming back when.


----------

